# REALLY! You can raise and sell these? WTH



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... earch=bees


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

They are really just coyotes.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> They are really just coyotes.


BIG coyotes... they've been around for awhile.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear 'goob has some recipes for them. :shock:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't have a good recipe for them, but I do have utensil that I could recommend... 



It's a shovel...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, it looks like you can raise them.


----------



## reaper (Nov 18, 2010)

They are great and loyal dogs. I have some friends that have some that came from hurricane and we had two growing up.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but they are not dogs. They are wolf hybrids. They have all of the instincts of the wolf. Kind of like saying "My pet tiger isn't wild. All of the others may be, but mine is nice". Ask Sigfried and Roy how well that one worked out.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

There's always ads on ksl for wolf hybrids. They have a lot of specialized needs over dogs, especially when you get into the higher percentage of wolf blood. I can't remember what it is, but at a certain breaking point (60-70% wolf I want to say) they are a strictly meat diet, no dog food whatsoever. A lot of people think that because they are mixed with husky or malamute then it will act just like they do, but they have absolutely no idea what they are in store for. Many responsible breeders have a very thorough adoption process to ensure as much as possible that people are serious and understand the special needs of these animals. I've seen several ads where the buyer has to sign a contract that if they ever get rid of the animal, they have to give/sell it back to the breeder. I have a friend with a 97% wolf hybrid. Beautiful animal, black coat with yellow eyes, but very skiddish. They've established the pack mentality, so the animal is fine around family members as it recognizes them as dominant members, but they never know how it will react to outsiders. The first time I was introduced, they were pretty nervous because they didn't know how it would react. For most strangers, it turns and run, but for me it approached me and nuzzled my hand. They said they had never seen it take so quickly to an outsider. 

I still think taking on one of these animals is a highly risky endeavor, and most people are attracted to animals such as these for a toughness or cool factor, rather than realizing what the animals needs are and what their capabilities as owners are. There are thousands of exotic animals all over the country in rescue centers because people were irresponsible and not thinking things all the way through. All they thought was how cool it would be to have a panther, wolf, chimp, etc. without thinking about the possible consequences, which is reckless and not fair to the animal itself.


----------

